# Bricks



## Grommet (Aug 20, 2009)

A while back we had a show come through and needed a speaker shelf and our producer hired some one to build it and do some other projects.

The guy took some odd short cuts in building it. 

He made a metal shelf support but rather then to use the plywood that laying around for the shelf he cut a corner off a dining table. 

He also used some decorative "chain" as a safety. Thats going to be replaced.

Other then that it looks secure.

But i want to make sure it is secure.
So, how do you mount shelving to a brick wall?
Do the bolts need to go all the way through the wall?

I just want to double check his work. He failed with the safety chain. Did he fail with bolting it to the wall?


----------



## Footer (Aug 20, 2009)

If you can bolt through the entire wall, all the better. Otherwise, you need concrete or masonry anchors. Go to your local hardware store, they should have them. You will want to get the large ones that take a 3/8" bolt.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 21, 2009)

If in the US you can also get what is known in the building trade as blue screws. They come with the proper masonary drill bit. You drill the appropriate hole and then just run the screw in the hole. They work amazingly well and you don't need to sweat anchors.


----------



## willbb123 (Aug 21, 2009)

mstaylor said:


> If in the US you can also get what is known in the building trade as blue screws. They come with the proper masonary drill bit. You drill the appropriate hole and then just run the screw in the hole. They work amazingly well and you don't need to sweat anchors.



I'm not sure if there are other brands, but I've always used Buildex Tapcon®. I would bet your local hardware store will have them.


----------



## Footer (Aug 21, 2009)

It all depends on the speaker. If its a 10lb bookshelf speaker, a tapcon will hold. If its anything beyond that, in the 12"-15" range I would bolt in. Speakers produce a lot of vibration that can work tapcons out over time. The tighter the better. Its impossible to have something secured too well.


----------



## Van (Aug 21, 2009)

Footer makes a good point. The vibration from a speaker can cause issues with Tapcons, Reheads, almost anything you install in Masonry. There are Epoxies available that can be used in conjunction with a masonry anchor that will assure you don't have these issues.


----------

